# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [servlet] feuille de styme css et javascript

## bob33

Bonjour, 
Je suis en train de dvelopper une application n-tiers base sur jsp servlet xml.
Je voudrais tout simplement que l'une de mes servelts affiche un formulaire en respectant le formalisme dfini dans une feuille de style. Je voudrais aussi que l'on ne puisse pas valider le formulaire tant que tous les champs ne sont pas remplis. J'utilise le code suivant :



```

```

Le formatage de la page selon la feuille css ne se fait pas et les verifications par le javascript non plus.
Pouvez-vous m'aider.
Merci d'avance

----------


## Boosters

Peux tu nous  montrer le code HTML gnr par ta servlet

----------


## bob33

Voiici le code HTML gnr par la servlet




```

```


Je prcise aussi que j'utilise opera comme navigateur et tomcat comme serveur d'application

----------


## ZeKiD

Salut,
Je ne connais pas cette dfinition pour l'appel javascript.
Mais tu peux essayer :



```

```

Tu peux aussi essayer de modifier ton 



```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" title="d?faut">
```

Pour qu'il n'y ait pas de ?, on sait jamais.
Vrifie galement que ta feuille de style est accessible depuis l'endroit o tu l'appelles.  Utilises plutt les URL relatives  ton serveur.

Voili,voilou,
 8)  8) [/code]

----------


## bob33

J'ai resolu le probleme pour le javascript, mais il reste toujours le probleme pour le feuille de style. Pourtant la feuille de style est bien positionne dans le bon repertoire, je ne sais d'o peut provenir l'erreur.
Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilit entre servlet et feuille css??????

----------


## ZeKiD

Si si c compatible, mais peux tu me dire exactement comment est ton arborescence avec l'endroit de ta feuille de style.

----------


## bob33

Dans le repertoir jakarta.../webapps/servletexample/WEB_INF/classes, je met ma servlet (le .java et le .class), ma feuille de style .css se trouve aussi dans ce repertoire, ainsi que toutes les images appelles dans ma feuille de style.

----------


## ZeKiD

Tu viens donc de trouver ton problme.
Tout ce qui se trouve dans le rpertoire WEB-INF est invisible pour un serveur HTTP.
En l'occurence ici ,tu ne peux pas accder  ton fichier CSS.
Tu dois le mettre dans ton rpertoire : webapps/servletexample/css/monFichier.css, et y accder par :

Si tu as laiss le context de ton application avec /servletexample/ :



```
href="/servletexample/css/style.css"
```

Sinon par 


```
href="/moncontextapplication/css/style.css"
```

 devrait marcher maintenant !

----------


## bob33

Ok merci beaucoup, ca fonctionne correctement maintenant, je vais pouvoir continuer....

----------


## bob33

> Bonjour, 
> Je suis en train de dvelopper une application n-tiers base sur jsp servlet xml.
> Je voudrais tout simplement que l'une de mes servelts affiche un formulaire en respectant le formalisme dfini dans une feuille de style. Je voudrais aussi que l'on ne puisse pas valider le formulaire tant que tous les champs ne sont pas remplis. J'utilise le code suivant :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

----------

